# Toothpaste as a Bronze/Brass cleaner !



## nelsondevicenci

Well my friend glengoyne17 finally i make this video for you... always many ppl asking about how to proceed with the toothpaste treatment on Bronze/Brass timepieces.

The trick as i said before is repeat as many time you want until get finish you like.

In hte video I dont leave the toothpaste dry because the piece i cleaned for show only was like 2 weeks ago cleaned.

If your timepiece have a strong or medium patina you need to let dry the toothpaste for at least 2 hours in my experience 4 hours is the bes removes easy the patina.

Always you can get a high polished finish or just keep it clean with original fresh finish after the toothpaste treatment you apply the Jewelry Care Cloth find it more here :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/why-...sh-its-bronze-cases-678594-2.html#post4947485

As a reference this old thread :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/new-bronze-la-mia-famiglia-house-restoration-607062.html

here the video :


----------



## whywatch9

nice video, informative. Do you clean all of your bronze watch this way?

For your Anonimo's, do you feel the patina returning fast after the first time you done the toothpaste trick? Heard the original anonimo finish was supposed to delay the patina.

When you let the toothpaste dry, do you just dry-rub with paper towel to get the toothpaste off like rubbing compound? is it possible to sratch the crystal?

Thanks,

C


----------



## nelsondevicenci

whywatch9 said:


> nice video, informative. Do you clean all of your bronze watch this way? Thanks, yes i cleaned this way just one time... now I keep them in like new from factory condition with the Jewelry Care Cloth showed here :
> 
> Why on earth Anonimo won't reburbish its bronze cases?
> 
> For your Anonimo's, do you feel the patina returning fast after the first time you done the toothpaste trick? Heard the original anonimo finish was supposed to delay the patina.
> 
> The Patina return slowly Im living in florida so many raining days but never wear a Bronze during those days... Now I Like better the patina when come back on My Glauco because is different on a high polished case.
> 
> When you let the toothpaste dry, do you just dry-rub with paper towel to get the toothpaste off like rubbing compound? is it possible to sratch the crystal?
> 
> Crystal can't be scratches or anything... Toothpaste has beeen design to polished our teeths so is so safe for Bronze/Brass/Silver also... Yes with a paper towel and you will see a black material on the towel when you removed the toothpaste that is the oxidation or patina.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> C


Again this system is so safe.... because the finish is going to be unaltered !!!


----------



## primerak

Nelson - Thanks for the instructive video.


----------



## 1watchaholic

Thanks Nelson…you da man!!


----------



## glengoyne17

Wow that is really appreciated! Thanks a lot, this will help not only me but others as well! great!


----------



## glengoyne17

Just back from local jeweller And Anonimo dealer. He used coca cola to remove the patina on a marlin. Looked good as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Pictures !!!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## DDD3333

Hey Nelson...I remember your video from a while ago when you cleaned a Dino Zei Glauco and it looked beautiful.

So...I followed your toothpaste routine with a bronze diver I have and it works perfectly. 

However, a heads up regarding rotating bezels. My watch had a tight bezel already and then some toothpaste got under the bezel during cleaning. I failed to rotate the bezel after rinsing and then found the bezel literally cemented shut when it dried. A simple warm water soak when I returned home loosened the bezel so no real damage - just make sure you rotate the bezel as it dries to keep it loose.


----------



## glengoyne17

Here two pictures of the coca cola cleaned case. Made side by side to compare sizes. You can see the marlin is too big for my wrist.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci

looks pretty nice man...how was the Coca-Cola process?


----------



## torromoto

Just a wild guess here....What about submerging the watch in a glass of cola? LOL!!!



nelsondevicenci said:


> looks pretty nice man...how was the Coca-Cola process?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

torromoto said:


> Just a wild guess here....What about submerging the watch in a glass of cola? LOL!!!


Could be... But better what they do... How long may be if time is exceed... The watch disaapear I heard really bad things about soda ;-)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## EL_Chingon

glengoyne17 said:


> Here two pictures of the coca cola cleaned case. Made side by side to compare sizes. You can see the marlin is too big for my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 875799
> 
> View attachment 875800
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I miss my Marlin. i had the SS case, but I felt it fit perfectly on my wrist. i have a 7.25 wrist and i felt it wasn't to big at all.


----------

